# How do I attach a hackamore to headstall or do is there a special headstall for them.



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have never used a hackamore. .So I guess my ? Is how do I attach it to a headstall or is there a special one I need? sorry for a silly ? I just can't figure it out  thanks ahead for any help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It's just like a bit. The rings on the top of the shanks. Assuming you are talking about a shanked hackamore?


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I believe it's a mechanical. I hooked the headstall to It but w curb bit in same holes just seems really tight. I know the brad is weaver n it has braided leather on nose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you have a picture of it or one from online?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Yup, the headstall shouldn't connect to the rings the curb strap connects too. :lol: Don't worry I made that mistake too!
here is how its supposed to be set up:


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Yup, the headstall shouldn't connect to the rings the curb strap connects too. :lol: Don't worry I made that mistake too!
> here is how its supposed to be set up:


Ty so much 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

